# Platinum 30 SHO possible belt slip



## GrungyNA (Nov 30, 2015)

This is my first time on this forum, it looks like a wealth of information. I fired up my new Platinum 30 SHO today and ran the auger. The engine immediately bogged down and stalled. There was nothing in the auger so I suspected it was a belt issue. I removed the plastic cover and noticed one of the belts had come off the auger pulley. It was an easy fix however I noticed that when I run the engine and start the auger the belts appear to be pulled to the rear. 

I've attached a photo of the belts running with the auger engaged. You can see the belts being pushed to the rear slightly. Also, I attached a YouTube link of the action.

Is this normal or something that should be addressed before a snow fall?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_

Hi Sir, you should have looked it over definitively, but before you do you might want to tighten the auger pulley nut, by tightening I mean just the nut and not tightening the belt, it looks like your pulley has just a slight angle to the front so the belt goes back. If the nut is tightened already then I suggest you bring to your dealer. Good Luck


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the paradise city.:emoticon-south-park*


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The auger belt(s) coming off is not normal and needs to be fixed since the belts will be damaged and the problem will be worse under snow load. The video is not long enough for me to see the running alignment. 

Attached is a pic of my belts alignment. I think it may be easier to check for alignment of the belt on the tension side, between the impeller pulleys and the auger pulleys on the engine shaft as viewed from the other side of the machine from your picture. If the both sets of pulleys are not bent or loose and align then the problem may be as Normex suggested in the idler pulley alignment.

Good luck.


----------



## po_the_drum (Nov 3, 2015)

Go back to dealer...alignement problem on new machine. Go for repair under warranty.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

HEY!!! Thanks for posting this problem. I am sitting at the table punching my keyboard in search of info on the same machine with intentions of purchase. I think I will chase something else. Thanks again--

Foggy


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

The pulleys look cockeyed compared to the pulley bracket. The side of the pulley touching the belts looks closer to the bracket and the other side looks farther away from the bracket.


----------



## setrusko (Jan 17, 2016)

Mine had the same exact issue and I ended up bringing it in for warranty work.


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

It looks like the engine sheave is out of alignment. Both belts seem a little cantered.

I also noticed that the auger brake return spring is not hooked into the slot properly. Not a big deal. But it might be wearing the belt cover.


----------



## skipb (Dec 1, 2015)

It maybe my eyes but the belts look twisted. If that happened, replace both belts. they will be damaged and not seat properly.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Zedhead said:


> It looks like the engine sheave is out of alignment. Both belts seem a little cantered.
> 
> I also noticed that the auger brake return spring is not hooked into the slot properly. Not a big deal. But it might be wearing the belt cover.


I don't think you can see any auger spring in the OP's pic. Are you talking about the wheel drive belt tensioner spring, the long one attaching to the body where there is a notch in the frame? That spring has both curved ends in line with one another so it does not fit into the notch and the hole beside it in the frame. Ideally the spring ends should be at 90 degrees to one another, but they are not, and it comes set-up like that from the factory.

It may be possible to twist the spring to get it to sit properly but it does not interfere with the belt cover. It just looks less than professional. On other machines the spring mounting on the frame like that is a weak point that breaks the spring end regularly, so I would not want to change it for my machine.


----------



## GrungyNA (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for the recent posts. An update on my Platinum 30 SHO is.....still in the shop. I contacted the original dealer who basically blew me off so I took it somewhere else. Its been there 2.5 weeks. I called today and learned that they lined up the auger pulley by adding some shims (hopefully this is a proper repair) but also noticed that seals were leaking in the gearbox. They are currently waiting on new seals. I find this hard to believe since the machine is brand new and hasn't yet seen snow.....which is coming this weekend and apparently won't be seeing that snow either.


----------



## GrungyNA (Nov 30, 2015)

setrusko said:


> Mine had the same exact issue and I ended up bringing it in for warranty work.


What did they do to fix your blower?


----------



## setrusko (Jan 17, 2016)

GrungyNA said:


> What did they do to fix your blower?


They didn't really say. The one think I would check is, there should be a spacer between the auger pulleys and the housing. If you look at the Parts Guide you'll can see what I mean.


----------



## setrusko (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm really amazed that they leave the factory in this shape though!


----------



## setrusko (Jan 17, 2016)

Did they ever let you know what the issue was?


----------



## GrungyNA (Nov 30, 2015)

*Fixed*



setrusko said:


> Did they ever let you know what the issue was?


Sorry for the late response, I finally got the machine back the day we were expecting our first snowfall. Apparently it needed some shims added to align the auger pulley. They also noticed the gearbox was leaking and replaced the seals. That was really hard to believe because the machine hadn't even seen snow yet! 

The machine is working fine now and did a great job during the storm we had.


----------

